# Cortana & Macbook Pro Mi 2014 - Windows 10 : Un mariage impossible



## Mara-Li (1 Octobre 2016)

Hey !

Je possède un MBP mi-2014 sur lequel j'ai installé Windows Education (une clé donnée par ma faculté gratuite). Cependant, après la mise à jour anniversaire, plus de Cortana. Disparu, pouf.

J'ai fait toutes les majs sur le MBP, rétrogradé DEUX FOIS. Et ça veut toujours pas . Vous auriez une idée ?


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

Jette un oeil ici... http://www.tomsguide.fr/faq/id-3001400/menu-demarrer-cortana-windows-reapparaitre.html ...on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Mara-Li (2 Octobre 2016)

En vérité, il semblerait que les version éducation ont cortana directement désactivé.... Ce qui est complètement con, ils devraient au moins prévenir les utilisateurs de la version éducation, c'est celle qui est vendue par dreamspark.


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

Mara-Li a dit:


> En vérité, il semblerait que les version éducation ont cortana directement désactivé.... Ce qui est complètement con, ils devraient au moins prévenir les utilisateurs de la version éducation, c'est celle qui est vendue par dreamspark.


Si on relis ceci, cela sous entendait qu'avant une MAJ tu avais Cortana ?


Mara-Li a dit:


> Je possède un MBP mi-2014 sur lequel j'ai installé Windows Education (une clé donnée par ma faculté gratuite). Cependant, après la mise à jour anniversaire, plus de Cortana. Disparu, pouf.


----------



## Mara-Li (2 Octobre 2016)

Yup c'est ça, mais j'ai découvert pourquoi. En gros, microsoft a viré cortana sur les versions éducations car le contenu sponsorisés envers les enfants c'était pas cool.
Ce qui est complètement débile on en convient.


----------

